# Apple ships from China?!



## zurich (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi all,

I just bought an iPod mini from Apple.ca's education store and decided to bite the bullet and get expedited shipping. However, according to FedEx, the iPod is being shipped from CHINA?! Is this the case with all Apple.ca purchases? Because if so, I'll refrain from doing it again.

May 9, 2005 10:41 PM Left origin SHANGHAI CN


----------



## PeterBarron (Sep 21, 2004)

I got that too on my mini also. 
It only took a week to deliver with free shipping, that's custom engraving and everything. 
That's not too shabby.


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

You would be surprised how quickly the iPod will get here from China- Eventhough it still has to go to the mainland USA to be imported into Canada...

James


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Probably built by "Political prisoners and children", (Tongue in cheek W.P.)
I guess Ireland got too expensive.
Oh...But wait a second...Doesn't Canadian Tire get most of their stuff from China?
Maybe that's why China wants to corner Taiwan...To get their "Made in label".


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

zurich said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just bought an iPod mini from Apple.ca's education store and decided to bite the bullet and get expedited shipping. However, according to FedEx, the iPod is being shipped from CHINA?! Is this the case with all Apple.ca purchases? Because if so, I'll refrain from doing it every again.
> 
> May 9, 2005 10:41 PM Left origin SHANGHAI CN


When I ordered my powerbook ( actually the one you're using  ) it came from China. I got standard shipping and it arrived in 2 days. You basically gain a day when it crosses the ocean because it arrives in Alaska before it left.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

zurich said:


> However, according to FedEx, the iPod is being shipped from CHINA?! Is this the case with all Apple.ca purchases? Because if so, I'll refrain from doing it every again.
> 
> May 9, 2005 10:41 PM Left origin SHANGHAI CN



Just wondering why so concerned with it shipping from China? Have you had bad experiences before?


----------



## zurich (Nov 26, 2004)

Grumble. Even though I chose "expedited shipping" in the CheckOut for both items, it seems that it only applied to the Dock - the iPod itself is being shipped on "standard shipping". That's pretty weak


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Don't worry! It's not on "_a slow boat from China_."



> "I'd like to get you on a slow boat to China" was a well-known phrase among poker players, referring to a person who lost steadily and handsomely.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

my ipod took only 3 days to arrive from china 

straight from the factory to your door
with a little stop in the US, then markham...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

dolawren said:


> Probably built by "Political prisoners and children", (Tongue in cheek W.P.)
> I guess Ireland got too expensive.
> Oh...But wait a second...Doesn't Canadian Tire get most of their stuff from China?
> Maybe that's why China wants to corner Taiwan...To get their "Made in label".


Actually, I believe it's a Taiwanese company (Quanta) that has shipped their manufacturing off to China. Taiwan has become too developed and mature to do manufacturing nowadays. Ireland still does some manufacturing, but it appears to be just stuff for Europe; all the Europeans get their Macs from Ireland from what I hear.

Most of Apple's hardware is now made in China, althought I would have thought they would have had inventory in the US to cover the day to day purchases. It would cut down on the air freight costs. My Power Mac came from China.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Last year my iBook came from Taipei. The switch to the mainland must have been fairly recent.


----------

